# Is wet setting allowed in commercial construction?



## Darren Emery (Sep 7, 2012)

We have a foundation design that shows 3 #5's in the top and bottom of a trench style foundation.  No stirrups shown on the plans, therefore no obvious way to hold the top bars in place.  Would you allow those top bars to be wet set during the pour?

Why or why not?  Code ref?


----------



## north star (Sep 7, 2012)

*+ + +*

Darren,

I say "No, no wet setting", ...unless the RDP has specifically

designed this action into the foundation design.

From *Section 1907.5 [ `06 IBC ] - Placing reinforcement:*

"The placement of reinforcement, including tolerances on depth

and cover, shall comply with the provisions of ACI 318, Section 7.5.

Reinforcement shall be accurately placed and adequately

supported before concrete is placed."



*= = =*


----------



## ICE (Sep 7, 2012)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> We have a foundation design that shows 3 #5's in the top and bottom of a trench style foundation.  No stirrups shown on the plans, therefore no obvious way to hold the top bars in place.  Would you allow those top bars to be wet set during the pour?Why or why not?  Code ref?


Are you going to be there during the pour?


----------



## zigmark (Sep 7, 2012)

There is always a way to have the reabr in place it just takes some effort.  Suspending it with tie wire and then placing the concrete, consolidating it and then cutting the wire is what we recommend.  Wet setting reinforcement or inbedments  displaces the aggregate creating weakness in the concrete along those locations and ensuring clearances, required laps and orientation of bar to other inbedments becomes impossible to verify even if you are standing there while the contractor does the work.

ZIG


----------



## David Henderson (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree with North Star. Wet setting pushes the aggregate out of the way, and leaves it surrounded by the fines of the concrete.


----------



## Phil (Sep 8, 2012)

One code reference is ACI 318-08 section 7.5.1 that states: "Reinforcement, including tendons, and posttensioning ducts shall be accurately placed and adequately supported before concrete is placed, and shall be secured against displacement . . ."


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 8, 2012)

The best way is to tie the rebar in place and have the Building Inspector approve it before the concrete truck is on site.

Any other way is poor construction.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 9, 2012)

In addition to the ACI requirements Table 1705.3 (2012 IBC) requires inspection of reinforcing steel.

The lack of stirrups is not a problem unless the design requires stirrups.  There are other ways reinforcing can be held in position.


----------



## Big Mac (Sep 10, 2012)

Section 1907.5.  Reinforcement shall be accurately placed and adequately supported BEFORE concrete is placed.


----------

